# [SOLVED] Logitech g11 problems



## Rumiah (Oct 5, 2007)

So, this keyboard has worked fine for the last 3 months until about an hour ago, For some reason whenever i hit certain key it also inputs another key with it. For instance if i press h it also inputs g, tab also inputs caps lock, p inputs [ and so on, i ghave no idea whats causing this as it happens even without the keys beingh in the slots. Cheers for any help.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Logitech g11 problems*

OK so is it a USB connection? If so try a different port.


----------



## Rumiah (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Logitech g11 problems*



IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> OK so is it a USB connection? If so try a different port.


Tried 3 diff ports and same thing still still happens, no idea whats happening.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Logitech g11 problems*

Do other keyboards work ok?

Try updating the software here.
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/434/285&cl=us,en?osid=1&file=


----------



## Rumiah (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Logitech g11 problems*



Terrister said:


> Do other keyboards work ok?
> 
> Try updating the software here.
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/434/285&cl=us,en?osid=1&file=


Just did that, and i stilll have the problem, havnt had a chance to test another keyboard yet. it seems to be gradually effectfing more keys as well\, though im sure its not a virus.


----------



## Rumiah (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Logitech g11 problems*

Hmm, seems it fixed itself over night . Cheers for trying to help guys.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Logitech g11 problems*

How strange! Glad you got it sorted!


----------

